

Ask HN: no charset info in Google's html? - ezequiel-garzon

Is it me or Google is not including charset information in its pages? Either with meta charset or with meta http-equiv.<p>I haven't been monitoring this, nor do I expect to. Just as a comparison, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook and Twitter do. What's going on?
======
arkitaip
It's set in the HTTP response header:

    
    
      Status: HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
    
      Location:	http://www.google.com/	
    
      Content-Type:	text/html; charset=UTF-8
    	
      Date:	Fri, 18 May 2012 10:37:27 GMT	
    
      Expires:	Sun, 17 Jun 2012 10:37:27 GMT	
    
      Cache-Control:	public, max-age=2592000	
    
      Server:	gws	
    
      Content-Length:	219	
    
      X-XSS-Protection:	1; mode=block	
    
      X-Frame-Options:	SAMEORIGIN
    	
      Connection:	close

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Thanks for your answer. Although I failed to check that, I thought it was
considered best practice to including this information in the html document as
well.

